# Kleiner PC zum Arbeiten  und Bearbeiten von Bildern



## Golgomaph (25. November 2015)

Morgen!

Was ist denn für einen kleinen Rechner zum Arbeiten im Browser oder in Office und zum Bearbeiten von Bildern sinnvoll? 
Ist der neue Aldi-PC generell eine gute Wahl oder doch eher überqualifiziert? Macht ein Skylake für diese Ansprüche Sinn? 
Vielleicht sogar ein kleines Gehäuse für den Schreibtisch?
Vor allem bezüglich Grafikkarte sollte es etwas sein, was im "Notfall" auch mal ein Spiel oder eine Video-Renderung packt ^^ 

MfG Golgo


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2015)

Da musst du dich schon entscheiden, was nun genau sein muss und was nicht   was für Daten hat der Aldi-PC denn? Was willst du ausgeben?

Skylake per se macht keinen "Sinn", weil die CPUs nicht stärker als gleichteure 1150-CPUs (Haswell) sind bzw. wenn sie besser sind, dann auch teurer. D.h. ob Haswell oder Skylake is an sich egal. Guckst du zB hier Intel Core i5-6500, 5675C und 4690 im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase unwandlung von RAW-Bildern bei Photoshop. Der i5-6600K ist da 5 Sekunden schneller als ein i5-4690, und beide haben 3,5GHz Takt bzw. 3,9GHz im Turbo. Der Skylake kostet dabei dafür etwas mehr (auch mehr als der übertaktbare i5-4690K)...   Der i5-4690 ist wiederum sogar 20 Sekunden schneller als der i5-6500, welcher einen Takt von 3,2GHz (3,6 GHz Turbo) hat - das deutet darauf hin, dass es am Takt liegt. Und wenn man das wiederum beachtet, dann wäre der i5-4460 wohl genau so weit weg vom i5-6500 wie es der i5-4690 vom i5-6600 ist. Für den i5-4460 zahlst du aber nur 190€, für den i5-6500 aber 210€. 

Das heißt in dem Fall an sich wäre Haswell sogar "besser" bei Preis-Leistung. Wenn du Dir wiederum in dem Test ALLE Anwendungen anzeigen lässt, siehst du, dass die Core i5 Haswell/Skylake innerhalb von 10% liegen - d.h. auch dann "lohnt" sich Skylake an sich nicht. Von den core i3, die sicher für dich reichen würden, gibt es leider noch keine Tests, hab jedenfalls keine guten gefunden, aber wird es ähnlich sein. Der billigste i3 Skylake kostet 130€ aufwärts, bei Haswell sind es 115€.

Wegen der Grafikkarte: hängt halt davon ab, um welche Spiele es geht. Auch wenn du nur 1x im Jahr Witcher 3 damit spielen willst, müsste halt mind. eine GTX 750 Ti her.


----------



## Golgomaph (25. November 2015)

Okay, also Witcher 3 muss der Rechner nicht schaffen ^^ Wohl eher vielleicht mal so etwas wie World of Warships zum Beispiel, also nichts besonders grafikaufwendiges. 
Dann denke ich der i5-4460 würde gut zu den Anforderungen passen, oder? 
Sagen wir mal es kommt eben auch noch ein wenig Videobearbeitung mit hinzu, bräuchte man da, um halbwegs akzeptable Rendergeschwindigkeiten zu haben, direkt eine beispielsweise 750/Ti oder reicht da auch eine kleinere Karte? 

Der Aldi-PC besteht unter anderem aus einem i5-6400, einer 750Ti mit 2GB VRAM und 8GB RAM. Kostenpunkt inklusive Win 10 und Maus + Tastatur wären da dann 600€.
Jedoch habe ich ihn mal mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen selber online zusammengestellt und kam dann mit besseren Komponenten auf 594€ .. demnach fällt der eigentlich komplett flach ^^

Das Budget sollte eben so gering wie möglich für Arbeiten in Office, im Browser und eben für Bildbearbeitung bzw. ganz selten Videobearbeitung sein. Jedoch gibt es nicht direkt eine genau Grenze, falls ein Teil nur 20% mehr kosten sollte aber direkt 50% mehr Leistung bringen sollte bin ich natürlich dabei


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Okay, also Witcher 3 muss der Rechner nicht schaffen ^^ Wohl eher vielleicht mal so etwas wie World of Warships zum Beispiel, also nichts besonders grafikaufwendiges.
> Dann denke ich der i5-4460 würde gut zu den Anforderungen passen, oder?
> Sagen wir mal es kommt eben auch noch ein wenig Videobearbeitung mit hinzu, bräuchte man da, um halbwegs akzeptable Rendergeschwindigkeiten zu haben, direkt eine beispielsweise 750/Ti oder reicht da auch eine kleinere Karte?


 also, wenn es Dir nicht zu teuer ist, wäre ein i5-4460 und eine GTX 750 Ti eine gute Kombi. Ob de 750 Ti dann wirklich viel mehr bringt als eine Karte für 50-70€, weiß ich nicht.



> Der Aldi-PC besteht unter anderem aus einem i5-6400, einer 750Ti mit 2GB VRAM und 8GB RAM. Kostenpunkt inklusive Win 10 und Maus + Tastatur wären da dann 600€.
> Jedoch habe ich ihn mal mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen selber online zusammengestellt und kam dann mit besseren Komponenten auf 594€ .. demnach fällt der eigentlich komplett flach ^^


 vor allem kannst du beim selber bauen auch ein kompaktes Gehäuse nehmen. 

Bei der Leistung für Videobearbeitung: da weiß ich echt nicht, ob das "Videorendern" wirklich auch viel Grafikpower braucht bzw profitiert. "Brauchen" an sich eh nicht, das geht ja auch ganz ohne extra Karte mit der IGP einer CPU 

Mein Tipp inkl. sehr kleinem Gehäuse, das du aufrecht oder horizontal hinstellen kannst: 

AeroCool CS-101 (EN55200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  30€
Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland => 185€
ASRock B85M-HDS (90-MXGQG0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  50€
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 40€ oder 2x8GB für 80€.
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti OC low profile, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N75TOC-2GL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 125€ => Low Profile-Karte, für das Gehäuse ein "muss"
SilverStone Strider Series 300W SFX12V (SST-ST30SF) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland => 50€
EKL Alpenföhn Silvretta (84000000096) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 20€ als CPU-Kühler
Und als Laufwerk musst du dann wissen, ob du vlt. eher 1000GB HDD für 45-50€ nimmst oder eine SSD mit 120GB oder 256GB für ca. 50€ bzw. 90-100€. DVD-LW kostet ca 15€ als Brenner.

Zusammen sind das dann ca. 460-520€ je nach genauer Wahl.


Du kannst natürlich auch ein größeres, aber weiterhin "kleines" Gehäuse nehmen, wo man keine low-profile-Karte braucht, dann hast du da schon wieder 10€ gespart, weil dann günstigere Karten verfügbar sind.


----------



## Golgomaph (25. November 2015)

Alles klar, aus deiner Zusammenstellung werde ich einiges übernehmen. 300 Watt reichen aus? Wie sieht´s denn aus wenn man vielleicht noch eine Festplatte ergänzt, macht das einen großen Unterschied Stromverbrauchstechnisch?


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Alles klar, aus deiner Zusammenstellung werde ich einiges übernehmen. 300 Watt reichen aus? Wie sieht´s denn aus wenn man vielleicht noch eine Festplatte ergänzt, macht das einen großen Unterschied Stromverbrauchstechnisch?


Die LowProfile GTX 750 Ti kommt ganz ohne Zusatzstecker aus, die zieht also maximal 75W. Die CPU mit Board vlt 120W bei absoluter Vollast. Laufwerke&co - da bleibst du bei unter 250W. Und die 300W sind eh eine "konservative" Angabe, was man dem Netzteil dauerhaft zumuten sollte - das leistet an sich aber mehr. Rechnerisch die drei Schienen zusammen sogar 430W, die "combined" Power für 3,3+5V gibt Silverstone mit 103W an, die von 12V mit 264W. Allein das macht an sich schon über 350W. 

Wegen ner zweiten HDD: ich bin nicht ganz sicher, ob in das Gehäuse JE 1x 2,5 und 3,5 geht oder nur 1x 2,5 ODER 3,5. Aber wenn du da noch was einbaust: ne HHD mit 7200 U/Min und 1000-2000GB zieht normalerweise nicht mal 10W.


----------



## Golgomaph (25. November 2015)

Alles klar, danke Dir!


----------



## McDrake (25. November 2015)

Noch ein kleiner Tipp meinerseits:
Wenn Du wirklich viel mit Bild-Videobearbeitung machts, ist ein zweiter Monitor einfach genial.
Den bessern Monitor fürs Bild nehmen und den weniger guten um die Tools zu platzieren.

Weiss allerdings nicht, inwiefern das mit der Graka zu tun hat.
Ich nehme an, dass ein doppelter Desktop von jeder Grafikkarte stemmbar ist, oder?


----------



## Loosa (25. November 2015)

Es kommt wirklich darauf an was du grafisch vorhast. Bei Bildern für's Internet brauchst du nicht viel Power. Wenn du aber höher aufgelöste Fotos bearbeiten willst geht das schnell auf die Leistung. Ich würde auf jeden Fall mal nach Empfehlungen suchen für die Software die du tatsächlich benutzen willst.

Photoshop "geht" schon ab 2GB RAM, empfohlen sind aber 8GB und ich würde keinesfalls weniger nehmen. Lieber mehr mittelprächtigen RAM als superschnellen zu wenig. Die Fotos werden enorm speicherhungrig wenn man mal ein paar Ebenen übereinander liegen hat.
Bei Photoshop wichtig:

Arbeitsspeicher
Festplatten (SSD und im Idealfall separate für's System und die Photoshop Auslagerungsdatei; v.A. wenn der RAM knapp ist)
CPU
Grafikkarte
Die Grafikkarte wurde erst vor ein paar Jahren überhaupt interessant, Aber seitdem wird die GPU mehr genutzt. Für zoomen, skalieren, drehen, ... und für ein paar Effekte (Liquify habe ich bisher aber genau 1x gebraucht). Damit diese Dinge mit Photoshop gehen muss sie OpenGL 2.0 unterstützen. Besser 1GB+. Aber es geht natürlich auch ohne GPU-Hilfe.

Mit Schnitt kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber After Effects geht in die Richtung und setzt auf:

CPU
Arbeitsspeicher
Festplatten
Grafikkarte
Was an CPU wirklich nötig ist bin ich überfragt.
An Speicher auch wieder minimum 8GB, besser mehr.

Video muss aber ganz andere Datenmassen schnell schaufeln als einzelne Fotos. Ich würde also auf externe Anschlußmöglichkeiten achten. Unbedingt USB 3 (gibt es noch neue Systeme ohne?) oder vielleicht sogar Thunderbolt (oder eSATA?) und dann irgendwann ein kleines externes RAID anbauen.

/edit: genauer bedacht würde ich für Filmschnitt die Festplatten eher weiter hochrutschen.

Grafikkarte ist weniger wichtig. Wenn dann auch wieder OpenGL 2 und vielleicht mit CUDA Unterstützung. Aber so einen riesen Unterschied macht es nicht, finde ich.

Aber wie oben gesagt, es kommt ganz darauf an mit welchen Programmen du arbeiten willst. Mit anderen kenne ich mich aber leider nicht aus. 

/edit2: es gibt jede Menge Profis die Filmschnitt und Fotobearbeitung an iMacs machen (mit genug RAM). Ich glaube die sind nicht so irre was die Grafikkarten angeht (Intel Iris Pro Graphics 6200). Das kann also nicht so immens in's Gewicht fallen. Zumindest nicht im Hobbybereich.


----------



## Golgomaph (25. November 2015)

Wow, über 8GB RAM hätte ich nicht erwartet. Dennoch erstmal Dual-Channel-Betrieb (2x 4GB), kann man ja zur Not noch aufrüsten auf insgesamt 16GB. 
Bezüglich Videobearbeitung, das wird höchstwahrscheinlich selten bis so gut wie garnicht betrieben, dennoch interessant .. ich dachte immer dass es am Takt liegt, also dass eine neue Karte einfach jeden Frame des Videos viel schneller bearbeiten kann als eine alte. Ich habe das zwar auch schon mal getestet, allerdings zwischen einer GTX 210 und meiner 970 ... wahrscheinlich sind die Unterschiede da so groß dass es kein Wunder ist ^^

Bildbearbeitung findet meines Wissens (Rechner ist nicht für mich) mit Photoshop statt. 

Aber eine Frage zum PC ist noch aufgekommen, macht es denn Sinn das Netzteil vom alten Rechner, sowie das Gehäuse zu übernehmen? Ich weiß momentan leider nicht wie es heißt/wie viel Watt es hat, jedoch ist es glaube ich schon ca. 8 Jahre alt ... habe mich bei der Zusammenstellung ohne Umschweife nach einem neuen umgeschaut, aber eigentlich könnte man es, wenn alles passt, ja bis es den Geist aufgibt weiterverwenden .. oder lieber nicht? ^^

Oder könnt ihr mir schon vor einem Blick ins Gehäuse sagen dass es nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist? Card-Reader und DVD-LW werden auch übernommen, aber dass sollte hoffentlich kein Problem sein. Zudem ist wohl eine SSHD vorhanden, sprich die beiden neuen Platten fallen dann auch raus. Wird immer günstiger


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Wow, über 8GB RAM hätte ich nicht erwartet. Dennoch erstmal Dual-Channel-Betrieb (2x 4GB), kann man ja zur Not noch aufrüsten auf insgesamt 16GB.


 16 statt 8 GB macht ja "nur" 40€ aus, hält sich also in Grenzen. Du musst nur aufpassen: bei Mini-ITX hast du nur 2 Slot, bei vielen mATX auch.

Ob jetzt die Fotobearbeitung auf einem SOLCHEN Niveau ist, dass wirklich mehr 8GB was bringen, hängt halt vom Einzelfall ab - vlt bringt es bei Dir was, vlt aber auch nicht.





> Aber eine Frage zum PC ist noch aufgekommen, macht es denn Sinn das Netzteil vom alten Rechner, sowie das Gehäuse zu übernehmen? Ich weiß momentan leider nicht wie es heißt/wie viel Watt es hat, jedoch ist es glaube ich schon ca. 8 Jahre alt ... habe mich bei der Zusammenstellung ohne Umschweife nach einem neuen umgeschaut, aber eigentlich könnte man es, wenn alles passt, ja bis es den Geist aufgibt weiterverwenden .. oder lieber nicht? ^^


 solang es läuft, läuft es, aber nach 8 Jahren würde ich es mal lieber wechseln.


----------



## Loosa (26. November 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Bezüglich Videobearbeitung, das wird höchstwahrscheinlich selten bis so gut wie garnicht betrieben, dennoch interessant .. ich dachte immer dass es am Takt liegt, also dass eine neue Karte einfach jeden Frame des Videos viel schneller bearbeiten kann als eine alte. Ich habe das zwar auch schon mal getestet, allerdings zwischen einer GTX 210 und meiner 970 ... wahrscheinlich sind die Unterschiede da so groß dass es kein Wunder ist ^^



Über genaue PC-Komponenten kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ich arbeite halt mit einem Profisystem und da läufts einfach (meistens ). Einiges habe ich auf den Support-Seiten nachgeschlagen, aber es gibt nur wenig Hardwaretipps die sich an Hobbynutzer richten.


Der größte Flaschenhals bei Video sind die Festplatten, weil große Datenmengen konstant übertragen werden müssen um flüssige 25 oder 30 FPS zu liefern. Wobei Grafikkarten aber sicher bei der Kodierung/Dekodierung helfen. Ich habe nochmal nachgelesen, bei Premiere wird seit der "Mercury Engine" auch die GPU unterstützt (neben 64 Bit, Multiprozessor, ...).

Ich hab mal ein paar Tests gemacht.

Meine Quadro wurde bei Premiere im Normalbetrieb nur zu 15% ausgelastet (mit einer 37% Spitze). Mit Farbkorrektur, Unschärfeeffekt (die sind mit am rechenintensivsten - das lief über GPU) und Bildübergängen. Egal ob eine oder drei Videospuren gleichzeitig liefen.
Die CPU ging beim abspielen konstant auf 30% und blieb auch dort wenn es ruckelte (da ging die GPU auf 0% ). Problem war also eher die Datenmenge der 3 HD-Streams.
Die Bildeffekte/Sequenz am Ende zu rendern lief nur über die CPU.

(Interessanterweise ging beim Arbeiten in Photoshop die GPU auf bis zu 60% rauf.)

Bei mehr auf Hobbynutzer ausgerichteten Schnittprogrammen spielt die GPU wahrscheinlich eine noch geringere Rolle.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Ob jetzt die Fotobearbeitung auf einem SOLCHEN  Niveau ist, dass wirklich mehr 8GB was bringen, hängt halt vom  Einzelfall ab - vlt bringt es bei Dir was, vlt aber auch nicht.



Bei mir waren direkt nach dem Systemstart 3GB belegt (Windows 7).  Mit  Photoshop waren dann erstmal nur weitere 500MB belegt. Mit 3, 4 Fotos offen und mehreren Bearbeitungsebenen, Farbkorrektur, Retuschen, ... war ich dann aber schon fast an den 8GB.

Ok, ich hab auch 32GB Speicher, kann also relativ sorglos arbeiten. 
Bei der Zahl der Undo's und so kann man sicher noch sparen. Aber 8GB sollten es schon sein wenn man nicht völlig spartanisch arbeiten will (nur ein Bild am Stück, Ebenen beschränken, keine andere Software offen, ...). 16 braucht es aber sicher nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Bei mir waren direkt nach dem Systemstart 3GB belegt (Windows 7).  Mit  Photoshop waren dann erstmal nur weitere 500MB belegt. Mit 3, 4 Fotos offen und mehreren Bearbeitungsebenen, Farbkorrektur, Retuschen, ... war ich dann aber schon fast an den 8GB.


 Windows nutzt aber halt auch den Speicher, wo es nur kann. Das heißt aber nicht zwingend, dass es das BRAUCHT   da bleiben halt gerne Sachen im RAM, die an sich auch wieder raus könnten. Aber logisch: wenn man gleich mehrere Fotos offen hat, hohe Auflösung - das braucht RAM. Man kann ja auch einfach mal 1x 8GB nehmen, und wenn man merkt, dass es beim eigenen Arbeitsstil eng wird, holt man nen zweiten dazu.


----------



## Loosa (26. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Windows nutzt aber halt auch den Speicher, wo es nur kann. Das heißt aber nicht zwingend, dass es das BRAUCHT   da bleiben halt gerne Sachen im RAM, die an sich auch wieder raus könnten. Aber logisch: wenn man gleich mehrere Fotos offen hat, hohe Auflösung - das braucht RAM. Man kann ja auch einfach mal 1x 8GB nehmen, und wenn man merkt, dass es beim eigenen Arbeitsstil eng wird, holt man nen zweiten dazu.



Ich denke auch, dass 8GB erstmal locker reichen. Die Option zum Nachrüsten offen halten ist aber sicher ein guter Gedanke.
Zuppelig wird es wenn der Speicher ausgeht und sich Windows und Photoshop eine Platte zum Auslagern teilen. Dann kämpfen beide um die Leistung.


Hier gibts eine Liste der von Adobe getesteten Grafikkarten (und sonstige GPU Infos):
Photoshop und Grafikprozessorkarten
Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass alle Karten alles können, nur dass sie laufen.


----------



## Golgomaph (26. November 2015)

Genau so wirds wohl von Statten gehen, erstmal 8GB und zur Not 16, da es höchstwahrscheinlich ein ATX-Board wird werd ich da dann pro Channel 4GB kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Genau so wirds wohl von Statten gehen, erstmal 8GB und zur Not 16, da es höchstwahrscheinlich ein ATX-Board wird werd ich da dann pro Channel 4GB kaufen.


 MIt mATX könntest du eher auch kleinere Gehäuse nehmen, und da gibt es genug, die 4 Slots haben.


----------



## Golgomaph (26. November 2015)

Schon, aber es wird wohl das alte Gehäuse übernommen.


----------

